#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Repetidor de longo alcance

## TNTnet

Bom dia, tenho 20 clientes em zona rural onde a telefonia celular não chega, coloquei lá um sistema de internet com uma omni 2.4 com bullet de 600wts, para uso exclusivo dos mesmo para celular porem a area a ser coberta gira em um raio de no maximo 2km, este sistema esta em um morro bem alto o local e bem limpo poucas arvores o sinal chega a uns 600 metros, a pergunta seria existe algo mais forte para este sinal chegar na area de 2km? lembrando q uso so em smart fones usando telefonia da vivo com uso do soft Tu-go no raio de 600m ta funcionando perfeito tanto pra ligar qto pra receber e uso de net, sem nehum delay. agradeço se puder me ajudar.

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia, tenho 20 clientes em zona rural onde a telefonia celular não chega, coloquei lá um sistema de internet com uma omni 2.4 com bullet de 600wts, para uso exclusivo dos mesmo para celular porem a area a ser coberta gira em um raio de no maximo 2km, este sistema esta em um morro bem alto o local e bem limpo poucas arvores o sinal chega a uns 600 metros, a pergunta seria existe algo mais forte para este sinal chegar na area de 2km? lembrando q uso so em smart fones usando telefonia da vivo com uso do soft Tu-go no raio de 600m ta funcionando perfeito tanto pra ligar qto pra receber e uso de net, sem nehum delay. agradeço se puder me ajudar.


Amigo, não adianta você meter potência aí pro sinal chegar a 2km. Wireless é um sistema bidirecional. Na outra ponta você terá equipamentos com potência de não mais que 50mW com antena de ganho 0.
O que ocorre é que mesmo os celulares receberem o sinal nesse espaço de 2km, eles não tem potência suficiente pra chegar nessa antena. O máximo que celulares, smartphones, tablets, notebooks enviam de volta o sinal é 60~80mts em área livre.

A única solução que me parece viável é celulas de repetição a cada 100 ou 120mts.

----------


## TNTnet

tendi, entao é o que eu imaginva ter de fazer colocar mais omini em cascata para ter a cobertura proxima do que foi pedido, muito obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## eduardomazolini

Omini em 2.4 com um monte de WDS é furada.

----------


## DUHbnu

Qual o sistema de antenas que você esta usando?
Lembre que o aumento de ganho nas antenas é passivo, bidirecional e não introduz ruído.
Planejar um bom sistema de antenas pode ser a solução.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Vai de UniFi com sistemas de células, funciona perfeitamente.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Eu consegui em smartfones na zona rural um alcance de até 250 metros de visada "livre", o aparelho( 3 G da Huawei) está acondicionado em uma caixa de madeira ou em caixa plástica vendidas em casas de materiais de construção.
Antenas omni não teve grandes melhoras, mas melhorou em pontos cegos, uma vez que as antenas internas se comportam como bidirecionais e horizontais em alguns casos.
Conforme o celular tenho relatos com alcance de até 400 metros, conforme a propagação, mas conforme o modelo mal chega a 100 metros, e parece incrível mas tem a ver com caracteres de senha e o modelo a ser utilizado; uso com 8 caracteres, mínimo na maioria dos roteadores e dou preferência em somente números ou letras; meio urbano costumo usar os dois por conta de segurança.
Antena omni no meio rural acho que é furada, por que se está digamos a uns 30, 50 metros de altura da sede ou casas, o sinal está passando por cima e além de irradiar somente na ponta a maior parte da potência. Não teria sentido as operadoras de celulares em usarem setoriais e normalmente com inclinação para baixo.

----------


## lcesargc

recomendo o uso de setoriais, pode ser nanostatiom. tem que ver a area que vc quer cobrir.
a maioria dos celulares, além da antena ser de baixo ganho, a potencia de transmissão e muito baixa, e varia muito de modelo, normalmente quanto mais barato o aparelho celular, menor a qualidade do transmissor.

existem equipamentos que tem um bom alcence, eles trabalham com beam forming, só que são muuuiiito caros.
pode tentar usa unifi externi como disse o amigo.

----------


## rubem

Como sempre tem antena de grade 24dBi 2,4GHz jogada nos cantos, já coloquei elas em AP em fazenda, pra ter wifi digamos num curral a 200m de casa (Ninguém é maluco de colocar instalação fedida e poeirenta perto de casa).

Até resolve, só que o ângulo baixo (4 ou 5°) te dá sinal só numa linha reta na frente da antena, em 200m de de fato atende só um curral de uns 40m de largura. Mas as vezes isso já é suficiente.

Só que aí começa outro problema: A antena do celular é pequena, e a potência é baixa, então o celular escaneia sinal tipo -75dBm ("2 pauzinhos"), mas não conecta, ou cai 3x por minuto. Se olhar no setup do AP, vai ver o sinal do celular chegando de volta no AP abaixo dos -85dBm.

(Tá, na verdade vi isso com só uns 150m, celular enxergando a antena de grade, mas... o sinal era baixo. Como olhei isso? Com um notebook do lado, porque notebook tem 3 ou 4dBm a mais de potência, e a antena tem 3 ou 4dBi a mais, na soma isso dá 6 a 8dBm a mais de sinal, suficiente pra ficar estável)

Gambiarras que fiz com essas antenas que iriam pro lixo: Divisor SMA no AP em casa, com uma anteninha omni 5dBi junto com o AP, e uma grade 24dBi em cima do telhado (Com os 10m de cabo), apontando pra galpão distante. E no galpão distante (400m num caso) um roteador em modo repetidor universal (Usei Ekotech, Krazer, Smartlan, Engenius, Greatek, só coisa barata). O throughput fica bem baixo (Fixo em modo B, ou em G a 18Mbps, mal dava mais que 1Mbps (Não 1MB/s), mas era suficiente, e tinha estabilidade na linha entre as 2 antenas (Foco na palavra linha. Saiu fora da linha, perdeu sinal).

Setoriais baratas de 14dBi eu testei, aquelas setoriais Betel/Wirelink de 120°, ainda tenho umas jogadas aqui (Até setorial Aquario 2,4GHz acho que ainda tenho), também tinha o problema de smartphone escanear SSID mas não conectar, ou só conectar se erguer o aparelho e segurar ele de costas pra casa lá longe, aí era mais barato colocar logo uma CPE 2,4GHz barata, umas Smartlan 17dBi são ok pra isso (Guardo 2 pra usar na fazenda de um amigo mês que vem).

Não vejo como fazer milagre com aquela anteninha tosca de 2dBi de uns smartphones, e a potência de 10-12dBm que eles tem, isso é praticamente metade do que uns notebooks tem! Então pra ter mobilidade acima de uns 100m precisa alguma repetição, não precisa repetir o mesmo SSID, pode colocar um aparelho como cliente/estação, e outro como AP com outro SSID, depende de quanto quer/pode gastar.

Se quiser economizar, esse divisor SMA fica ok pra só 2 ou 3 aparelhinhos de baixo tráfego conectados, omni num lado e setorial ou grade direcional no outro, e no outro lado a mesma coisa, repetidor comum com grade apontada pra casa, e uma omnizinha na outra ponta do divisor, caso você fique muito longe do AP (Antena direcional não manda sinal pras costas com qualidade, e de qualquer forma a repetição só fica boa quando coloca a antena ALTA, coloca a antena lá em cima do telhado, e o AP com a omnizinha 5dBi debaixo do telhado. Só tem que cuidar telhados de zinco, eles matam a qualidade da coisa.

Se for ambiente recreativo, com muita gente debaixo de árvores e tal, aí complica, aí precisa setorial, e repetição com mais setoriais. Antenas abaixo das árvores ajudam, mas a zona de Fresnel vai pro espaço, até conecta as vezes em 150m, mas cai toda hora, tem velocidade pra lá de ruim (Provavelmente perdendo 2/3 dos pacotes), porque árvore e vegetação em geral é a pior coisa pra wifi. Foi citado beamforming, mas ele se dá bem com reflexos em objetos sólidos, mas fica péssimo em objetos em movimentos (Folhas chacoalhando) e com milhares de pontos de reflexo e atenuação (Move o aparelho 5cm e o caminho de 500 reflexos já muda).

As vezes sai mais barato passar um cabo ethernet de 90m debaixo da terra (Passa o trator e faz uma valeta, depois vai fechando a valeta com a lâmina), com POE de uns 24V, conversor dc-dc pra diminuir pra 12V, e colocar um AP com um SSID, e passar mais um cabo mais 90m a diante (Plugado noutra lan desse primeiro AP) pra colocar outro AP lá. Falo 90m porque na prática nem sempre cabo de 100m funciona, 90m é garantido. Se for ambiente recreativo um palanque simples de madeira, com caixa hermética, resolve. Parece complicado, mas as vezes isso sai bem mais barato que repetição, 2 AP's baratos e 180m de cabo, uma fonte 24V e 2 conversores DC-DC step-down, e 2 pares de injetores e splitters poe, pra mim isso fica a R$ 250 (Cabo comum de rede dura uns 4 anos enterrado. Se quiser durabilidade maior tem que meter mangueira preta com cabo dentro, provavelmente 8 ou 9 anos no mínimo, mas colocar cabo dentro de mangueira grande dá trabalho demais).

E na verdade, se for por gambiarra hoje estou preferindo passar um cabo e colocar PLC/powerline, 150m de cabo PP 2x 1,5mm enterrado, e um par desses.

(E olha que tenho um monte de adaptadores, cabos, antenas, roteadores, mas dá trabalho demais ensinar o usuário a usar direito. Powerline é mais tranquilo, bota um disjuntorzinho pra desligar quando sair e pronto. Cabo PP enterrado dura 10 anos fácil)

----------

